# Hello new guy with a family of Martial Artists



## ajury (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello, I am Art Jury 1st dan with a traditional Tae Kwon Do school (non contact) in the Seattle area.  My family (Wife and 2 sons) and I have been studying Tae Kwon Do for @ 4 years now.  It has done great things for our health and happyness.

My boys and I also teach at our school and attend classes 4 or 5 times a week.

Years ago I studied Tai Chi for 3 years, enjoyed it a great deal but moved away from my instructor.  My boys were very interested in Tae Kwon Do (and not so much Tai Chi, "its to slow dad!") so after checking many schools we began.  

We have met wonderful people and learned a lot about ourselves.  I look forward to many years of study.

Thank you for setting up this forum.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 11, 2011)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Art, welcome to MT!  I think you'll find the TKD and Korean MA forums very active and very welcoming here.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## hilly1981 (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------

